
Tesla cuts Model S price by $5k, bumps range to 402 miles - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/06/tesla-cuts-model-s-price-by-5000-bumps-range-to-402-miles/
======
ksec
Do Tesla users / enthusiasts / supporters have _versions_ number for these
changes?

I mean other Car manufactures would have the same Model, but they do new
tweaks every year so it is easier to know, like BMW M3 2018. But Tesla seems
to be constantly innovating at a rapid pace, how do people tell which "Model
S" they have?

And if anyone know what happened to Battery Day?

~~~
davidwhodge
I make an app called Nikola that's seen data from a few thousand Teslas. The
short answer is there are some identifiers, but they're basically impossible
for outsiders to track. Tesla is making modifications all the time.

From what I've seen in forums and user groups, etc, owners tend to just break
things down by major feature. AP1 / AP2 / AP3, or I have X type of wheel, or I
don't have the retractible roof, but there are obviously so many other changes
that aren't easy to detect

------
tjchear
The article mentions that Tesla stripped out some mass from the car which
resulted in longer range, but would doing so change its stability to the point
where its safety rating needs to be reassessed, or is there a margin of
tolerance?

~~~
m463
I was at a tesla store talking about a used tesla and asked "If I buy the car,
can you remove the badges?"

and the tesla guy said "We cannot do that. We cannot remove anything that was
there where it was crash tested."

(I think it was an excuse, but... wat?)

~~~
tjchear
That is odd. But what do you mean by badges? The emblem you mean?

~~~
m463
yes, like "dual motor" etc.

------
DonnyV
I still can't believe how cheap a used ModelX is, around $52k!

~~~
brianwawok
A brand new Y is a similar price, and has some features over the X. That said,
the X is a tad bigger and has some premium features like heated wheel you
can’t get on a Y.

------
msoad
I feel they want to empty inventory for a new version. I'm actually interested
in Model S but don't want the awkward horizontal monitor

~~~
duckkg5
Vertical monitor?

------
ntsplnkv2
Is a 5k price cut at its price point really going to make a difference?

~~~
mulletbum
A 7% cut? Yes, it makes a different for all the other manufacturers which is
why they constantly send me new pamphlets.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
Seems like demand is pretty low for the Model S, I don't think 5k will sway a
rich person to pick a very old design.

------
erwinh
This compensates a bit for the autopilot price going up i guess

~~~
clintonb
The Model 3 also dropped by $2K. The $1000 increase (in July) is for full
self-drive. Autopilot is already included.

~~~
ardy42
> The $1000 increase (in July) is for full self-drive.

Has Tesla actually delivered "full self-drive" yes, or is the name just
marketing?

~~~
ayberk
It's just marketing. It's getting better, but still far from an actual "self-
drive".

Autopilot is Level-2[1] and FSD is somewhere between Level-2 and Level-3.

[1]:
[https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15079828/autonomous-s...](https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15079828/autonomous-
self-driving-car-levels-car-levels/)

~~~
stunt
Some of those features are available on other cars if you combine different
options (line assist, adaptive cruise control, etc).

------
geoffbp
Still on the "too expensive" list for me

------
bryanlarsen
402 miles, if you drive 55.

~~~
popz41
Vehicles are tested at a top speed of 80 mph in order to calculate the highway
mpg estimates.

EPA utilizes five test cycles to represent real-world driving conditions.
While it’s true that the test cycle historically labeled as the “highway” test
has a top speed of 60 mph, this test is currently meant to represent driving
on lower speed highways as well as rural and suburban driving. EPA’s highway
mpg estimates are primarily derived from a separate “high speed” test cycle,
which has a top speed of 80 mph. The remaining three tests are designed to
simulate stop-and-go city driving, high air conditioning use, and driving in
cold temperatures. For more information on the five test cycles and how EPA
calculates its mpg estimates, go to epa.gov/fueleconomy.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Range calculations aren't done the same as as mpg estimates.

There's tons of anecdotes and tests linked in the other thread. A Model S has
trouble going 300 miles at 80mph, let alone 400 miles.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23534540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23534540)

